# Sound won't work on internet explorer!



## Wd0 (Oct 6, 2007)

Sound won't work on any websites on the internet but I can hear things on iTunes and Windows Media Player.

I reinstalled Flash Player but that didn't help and reinstalled Java but that didn't help either. 

My volume is all the way up both on my speakers and my computer. 

Help?


----------



## Kitch (Mar 27, 2005)

Have you checked Tools->Internet options->Advanced. Under the Multimedia section
is "Play sounds in web pages" selected?


----------



## Wd0 (Oct 6, 2007)

Yea thats checked already


----------



## Wd0 (Oct 6, 2007)

Bump!


----------



## summeer (Aug 3, 2008)

If you have vista: have you checked the volume settings?!
sometimes i mute the sound for the internet explorer from the sound settings and i forget to tell the others who use the computer 

in you taskbar double click the volume icon: click on Mixer then check under Applications if internert explorer is muted


----------



## Wd0 (Oct 6, 2007)

I have XP SP2


----------



## summeer (Aug 3, 2008)

did you check the sound advanced settings?
in you taskbar double click the volume icon: *Options*>* Properties*>* Show the following volume controls*> click to check all of the options, and after clicking on *OK* check and see if anything is muted.


----------



## Wd0 (Oct 6, 2007)

microphone wuz muted but i dont have a mic


----------



## Wd0 (Oct 6, 2007)

Actually it wont work on firefox either...


----------



## Wd0 (Oct 6, 2007)

Bump!


----------



## beej123 (Sep 15, 2008)

having same problem anyone found how to fix it?


----------



## Wd0 (Oct 6, 2007)

Glad someone posted. And no it still won't work.


----------



## Wd0 (Oct 6, 2007)

once again bump


----------

